# Sinaloan or Pueblan milk snakes



## johntog (Aug 29, 2021)

Is anyone, not too far away from S E England, I'm near Chatham in Kent, expecting to breed some Sinaloan milk snakes this year? I'm considering a pair of these with a view to breeding them myself.
Thanks, John


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

They appear now and again.
You won't find hatclings til later in the year


----------



## johntog (Aug 29, 2021)

I think I'll broaden my choice to include Pueblans as well as Sinaloans.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As Ian said it's the wrong time of year for hatchling snakes. July to October is when most things become available


----------



## johntog (Aug 29, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> As Ian said it's the wrong time of year for hatchling snakes. July to October is when most things become available


I do understand that, which is why I asked if anyone was expecting to be breeding them during this year. 😉


----------

